# Boiler pressure shooting up after steaming



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

What I can't figure out on the izzo, which has suddenly started happening is the pressurestat doesn't click off after the boiler is brought up to pressure again after steaming, instead it'll not click off at all = only way to stop it is turning it off.

What I have noticed is that the manometer can't be right, the pressure remains the same in the boiler even when drawing hot water after the machine is turned off when this happens, or even after letting the steam wand open for a while.

Letting the izzo refill the boiler after the manometer comes down again after a few minutes by turning it back on, when the boiler is back up to pressure, the pressurestat clicks off normally.

Hoping bellabarista can help or possibly might try beandoctor, but does anybody have any ideas first?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Sticking or tired thermostat by the sound of it, if it is a bimetalic type the cooler temperature when off for a short while getting it to work again would suggest that.

Don


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, the odd thing is, also happens from absolute cold it seems, however if you draw off some water beforehand it's ok. Which makes me more inclined maybe it's actually the vacuum breaker. (I'm figuring drawing off steam rather than water drops the pressure in the boiler quicker).

Don't think it's a sticking pressurestat because why would it click off normally after some water has been drawn through the grouphead?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ahh, I think you are right with that extra bit of diagnostic information RP. I recollect that the Nuova Simonelli I fancied buying a bit back would not work unless you relieved the pressure manually due to lack of vacuum breaker in the design. So looks like it is fubared.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

At £8.95 it's probably worth a punt.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Nope, wasn't that, took it out, ptfe'd the seal, looks fine. Also doesn't explain why there's a delay sometimes between lifting the lever and brew pressure from the brewhead and when it does come out it's not at temperature.

Well, maybe that can be explained by the e61 mushroom clogging up and the thermosyphon stalling, gonna have a look when I get my hands on a wide jaw wrench.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Perhaps a bit of foreign matter rattling around in there interfering with water flow, I`m sure you will get to the bottom of it RP, you might have a boiler draining session coming up.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah well, pressurestat changed, seems to have vastly changed the deadband before it clicking on/off, probably fixed the pressure going way past what it should. However, still after cleaning the anti backflow valve, changing the upper head valve, descaling the thermobreaker, still seems a bit iffy in terms of brew temperature sometimes unless flushed previously.

Ah well, guess I'll have to flush for now.


----------

